# Battle Axe PFS



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Second template!!! Honestly I never thought I would be creating and uploading my own design, yet alone 2 of them to the the forum and having them accepted by all of you!

I am here now presenting the Battle Axe PFS as you may see why its called so from its design.
Its a two finger shooter with the same body design as my CPFS. (which I decided to nickname the JAS bod for fun.)
Like the CPFS this PFS can be hold from either side having a different locking feel in the hand from either.
It has 2 body designs a narrow and a wide ("straight") body as you will be able to see in the template giving a bit of more variation.
It can also fit in an Altoids can which is always a plus for small shooters like this one.

Credit to @Palmettoflyer for making the templates(1,2)!

(Disclaimer: Since this is a very small shooter some modifications may be needed depending on the maker/user.)


----------

